# Grounds man/ 1st yr. apprentice



## OntarioJ

Cover Letter


Re: Application for an Arborist Apprenticeship

Attention: Hiring Manager

Please accept the attached resume as an application to join your team as a Groundsman/ first year Arborist Apprentice. 

As an Outdoor enthusiast with a passion for the tree industry and environment, I have came to the conclusion that becoming an Arborist is an excellent career choice. Over the past few years I have been earning a living in construction and landscaping, however my goal is to increase my skills and knowledge and create a long-lasting career in the tree industry. Although I’am relatively un-experienced in the industry I can offer your company my full dedication, motivation to learn and excel, eventually becoming a fully certified arborist equipped to train others like myself.

I would appreciate the opportunity to meet with you at your earliest convenience and discuss your company’s needs and how my eagerness to learn and dedication would benefit you. I look forward to speaking with you.

Sincerely,

Jesse Obe





Resume

Jesse Obe
22 Elmwood Avenue, Brantford, ON
Cell: 519-755-2082	Home: 519-756-2758 Email: [email protected]


Highlights of Qualifications 

	Strength, stamina and agility when climbing and lifting heavy objects 
	Steady nerves and no fear of heights 
	Good co-ordination and manual dexterity 
	Mechanical aptitude 
	Ability to communicate with other workers and the public
	Skilled in the use of hand and power tools
	Reliable, punctual and able to prioritize and manage time effectively
	Optimistic and enthusiastic
	Proficient in a variety of software applications

Certifications

	Mandatory Cutter certification
	WHMIS and Health & Safety certification
	Lift Truck Operation certification
	Fall Arrest certification

Relevant Experience

	Experienced in all aspects of landscape including interlocking driveways, walkways and patios, shrub and tree removal, laying sod and installing gardens and ponds
	Assist with the delivery of roofing materials; unload bundles of shingles on to roofs of various heights and pitch
	Arrange bundles of shingles on roofs quickly, safely and in a useful/appropriate location for roofers
	Assist with the maneuvering/directing of the boom lift using standard hand signals to transfer materials onto roofs
	Assist in ensuring the safe placement of the boom truck on the property – includes directing traffic, securing a safe location regarding telephone/hydro lines and other safety issues
	Ability to perform heavy lifting duties on a regular basis; lifting safely at all times (i.e. building supplies)
	Provide excellent customer service – meet homeowners to discuss and finalize plans for home improvements, collaborate with tradespersons regarding the days plans and individual responsibilities, creating a positive working environment

Employment History

Patene Building Supplies Helper/ Labourer 2010-Present
Masco Canada Shipper/ Order Picker 2006-2009
Marco Sales Order Picker 2006-2006
Green Design Landscaping General Labourer 2005-2006

Education

	Grade 12 graduate - OSSD


----------

